
Supermechanical is creating the smartest thermometer for omnivores everywhere - brianhur
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/supermechanical/range-dial-connected-food-thermometer-that-lets-yo
======
ant6n
Why do they show pictures of animals rather than a proper temperature? Why
does it have a picture of a whale?

~~~
jkestner
Because those are presets, and most people start with the meat they want to
cook - not what temperature to cook to. You can set an alert to any
temperature by dragging the green handle in the middle up. And that's a fish.

~~~
ant6n
Definitely a whale.

